# you know what would be cool?



## Karkat Vantas

It would be cool if we made a Pokemon game based off of the TCoD community. As in, you go throughout Teacodland trying to become a Pokemon master.

All the Pokemon (well, not all, but some of them) would be loosely based on members on the forums here (maybe using some of FMC's designs from her shop thing?), and the more notable members here could make appearances as NPCs and such.

Even if we didn't make a game out of it, a TCoDdex would be fun to put together.


----------



## Autumn

... that would be _awesome._ I completely approve.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*stamps with blastoiseapproval stamp*

And Butterfree could be a legendary~


----------



## Karkat Vantas

inorite

Maybe Pokemon versions of the mod team makes up the legendaries?

...if we made this, though, it would take a lot of work to do the spriting and such. Unless we did it in GSC style or something.

...We should do it in GSC style, come to think of it. It can look cool if done right, and it makes the spriting easier.

Plotwise, what should we do? I'm all for stopping Team Spammer from taking over the world (AND ALL THE BANNED MEMBERS ARE SPAMMER GRUNTS AND TURBO IS THE HEAD!!!), but we could probably do better. Nothing too complicated, but...


----------



## Autumn

lots of drama.

:P


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

And furret is a psuedolegendary!

And, umm...

The starters could be who?


----------



## Green

And I could be the electric rodent of the region!

... *prepares for bashing of Green!mon*


----------



## Zora of Termina

I wanna be a starter or like, the mid-region Fire-type.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

i could like be the water starter lol


----------



## Karkat Vantas

...maybe.

Tell you what. We'll have a poll on the members on this forum who people think are important enough to get in the game.

I can see Zora as a starter.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

> I can see Zora as a starter.


I can see a popularity contest. xP


----------



## Coloursfall

I WOULD BE STARTER. BUT I AM A NORMAL/DARK TYPE.

HEY CAN I BE THE EARLY-ON ANNOYING FUZZY MAMMAL.

also if you want you guys can totes use my Teecod fakemon. Speaking of, i need to do some more... hnn.


----------



## Negrek

Hmm, where have I seen this sort of thing before?


----------



## Eta Carinae

This would be amazing, and I would seriously get an emulator or something to play it, even though I would never make it into the game in the first place.

Go and make it while I drink smoothies get used to the idea.


----------



## Flora

I COULD BE THE GRASS STARTER :D

or like a random grass/fire type

i would totally download this and get an emulator just for this.


----------



## Clover

This reminds me of TCoD Island, which I doubt anyone remembers.

... Wait, I'm not a veteran! I'm vB 1.0 era... so there shouldn't be TCoDf things only I remember. :<

Anyway, yeah, I think you're probably underestimating the amount of work that would go into this. And retsu wouldn't be a pseudolegendary, he'd be a regular common with more formes than Arceus.

surskitty would be somewhat like a water type.


----------



## Negrek

> This reminds me of TCoD Island, which I doubt anyone remembers.


I remember the Island; I think that got farther than previous attempts at planning some kind of TCoD based game-thing.


----------



## Zuu

i think this would be terrible.


----------



## H-land

Negrek said:


> Hmm, where have I seen this sort of thing before?


I'm really glad that I wasn't the only one feeling like we'd done this before when I'd seen this thread. I can't say that I expect this to be any more successful than the CoD RPG we were planning back in the day.
But dangit, now I really miss Furiianda and Crystylla. Haven't talked to those two in forever. Wish I could get a hold of them by some other way than E-mail.


----------



## departuresong

That was one of, I think, three RPG project threads. Oh, self.

I miss Furii and Crystylla too! :(


----------



## Karkat Vantas

...damnit Negrek stop being realistic.

Even if we don't make a game out of it, I still think we should make a tcod-dex. For the hell of it.


----------



## departuresong

Here's another one!


----------



## Karkat Vantas

...but that's a Final Fantasy-type game of all things.

Besides, I'm less interested in making a game and more interested in the tcod-dex; it would probably be a fun community project, and plenty of people here seem to be interested.


----------



## departuresong

It's probably never going to work. Sorry.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Shut up. I am trying to pretend it can.

...well, I'd work on it at least.


----------



## Negrek

departuresong said:


> Here's another one!


Oh man. You apparently thought it was only going to take a few weeks or months to finish. XD

A TCoD-dex would be more feasible, depending on what exactly you intended to do with it and how you wanted it set up. If it would be something along the lines of "submit yourself as a pokémon species" it would probably go just fine because that's a pretty egocentric task and lots of people like to talk about themselves, or how they want themselves to be. If it would be more along the lines of people voting on different members (e.g. what type they should be, what their movepool would be) and building a 'dex that way, I could see it getting... ugly.


----------



## Zuu

a glorified popularity contest, disguised as a pokemon project, mixed in with a bunch of teenagers crooning over themselves.

no thanks.


----------



## brandman

Negrek said:


> Oh man. You apparently thought it was only going to take a few weeks or months to finish. XD
> 
> A TCoD-dex would be more feasible, depending on what exactly you intended to do with it and how you wanted it set up. If it would be something along the lines of "submit yourself as a pokémon species" it would probably go just fine because that's a pretty egocentric task and lots of people like to talk about themselves, or how they want themselves to be. If it would be more along the lines of people voting on different members (e.g. what type they should be, what their movepool would be) and building a 'dex that way, I could see it getting... ugly.


Okay! Sure! But, look at the above...


----------



## DeadAccount

MidnightSaboteur said:


> This reminds me of TCoD Island, which I doubt anyone remembers.


I think I remember that. The sprite map where members added themselves?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

> If it would be something along the lines of "submit yourself as a pokémon species" it would probably go just fine because that's a pretty egocentric task and lots of people like to talk about themselves, or how they want themselves to be.


Yeah, pretty much. The only place where we'd need much preparation is in the way of starter lines; we could just drop them altogether if needed, though.


----------



## Chopsuey

Kammington said:


> inorite
> 
> 
> Plotwise, what should we do? I'm all for stopping Team Spammer from taking over the world (AND ALL THE BANNED MEMBERS ARE SPAMMER GRUNTS AND TURBO IS THE HEAD!!!), but we could probably do better. Nothing too complicated, but...


OR JOSEPH AS THE HEAD?!

I would be the awesome Steel-type that everyone wishes they could have. :P I loveeee the idea...


----------



## Flora

Blackthorne Steele said:


> OR JOSEPH AS THE HEAD?!


turbo would automatically be the head; joseph would be second-in-command or something


----------



## Karkat Vantas

...so, anyway, if anybody is interested in this popularity contest project, please do tell; I need to know how many people would be interested.


----------



## Flora

*raises hand*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Not everyone can be a totally awesome Pokemon, you know. :P There has to be the region Luvdisc as well.


----------



## Chopsuey

Flora and Ashes said:


> turbo would automatically be the head; joseph would be second-in-command or something


Fair enough.

...I could be my own fakemon? (I WANNA BE MY METALLIC DRAGONFLY! :O)

I'm in. :D Steele at your service. *Salutes*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

...hm. So, plotwise, we're going with "Team Spammer is trying to take over Teacodland"?

...in addition, I'd really like to do this in GSC-style. It seems like it would everything simpler while still being acceptable.


----------



## Clover

Wouldn't it be a whole lot easier to have members as people and pokémon as pokémon?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

But what makes it a tcoddex is that the pokemon are tcod members. If we had a dex with Pokemon as Pokemon, then it really wouldn't be connceted to the tcod community. There's only so much you can do without basing designs on the members of the forums. Well, maybe there could a be a tea Pokemon and a cod Pokemon. Okay, but that's all I can think of.

Also, people are more interested in randomly putting their Pokesonas everywhere they can than making an actual, well thought out region.


----------



## surskitty

Man, have I mentioned lately how much I hate the "drink tea and eat cod" thing?  It was old and lame on IF.  THAT WAS YEARS AGO.


Ideally for me, it'd be a hack of DPPt or HGSS, preferably closely enough that I could trade with an actual file.  ... But that'd be difficult, even for a game hack; I'm reasonably certain there are tools for GBA Pokémon game editing but I don't know of any for DS ones.


Also, I am on the side of no new Pokémon.  Most designs are really, really bad and I don't think you could get three people who sprite in the same style here if your life depended on it.


----------



## Tarvos

Maybe not, guys...


----------



## Karkat Vantas

...surskitty, I think it's pretty obvious we have no chance of getting a hack of any game (let alone dppt/hgss) done.

...I think a poll is in order here; we all seem to be disagreeing on what we should do.


----------



## surskitty

Well, yes.  But still!  A minor DPPtHGSS hack would be most awesome.


----------



## Flareth

If I was a Pokemon, I'd be the common normal or flying type at the start of the game. Or a fire-type.

This sounds cool. Even though it may not get off the ground, it's always nice to imagine.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

...do you know anyone who could hack a fourth-gen game? A Gen. III hack seems reasonable, but it would take a lot of effort; and even then we'd be quite limited in what we can do.


----------



## Tarvos

If I was a pokemon, I'd be Snorlax. I'd eat you all.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Who'd I be as a Pokemon?


----------



## Lili

I would guess a rock-ground type, rock-ground...

I want to be the one that looks like a cat and constantly Teleports away from you when you try to capture me, thus pissing you off immensly.


----------



## ultraviolet

> There has to be the region Luvdisc as well.


Can that be me? I mean, I don't really care so much about anything else to do with this (because I probably wouldn't play it anyway) but can I be a useless pokemon? 8D


----------



## Tarvos

rock-ground said:


> Who'd I be as a Pokemon?


Fainted.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

HELL YEAH SOUNDS LIKE A GREAT IDEA.

No clue what I would be as a pokémon, though. Maybe some single-evolution line in the style of Delibird, Spinda, Unown ect... you know, those fun/"joke" Pokés or whatever they're called.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

...okay, I guess it's been decided; we'll probably be making this project.

What should the region be called, anyway? Teacodland?


----------



## Chopsuey

Teacodlia?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Hilna, perhaps??


----------



## Lili

Teacodia? Teacodatopia? Teacoderica?


----------



## Zuu

how about something that doesn't involve "teacod" cause that's dumb and unoriginal.


----------



## Green

Cedot, maybe?


----------



## Zuu

that's not half bad (i realize that you still derived it from 'teacod', but), mortal.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Teseod?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

with a local professor Doc Aet?


----------



## surskitty

KronoGreen said:


> Cedot, maybe?






London.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Nodnol?

Tacoda? Maybe with Xtreme Kool Letterz in it? Like, Taaakodaz?


----------



## nastypass

MidnightSaboteur said:


> This reminds me of TCoD Island, which I doubt anyone remembers.


oh shit nostalgia bomb

that was the _entire reason i registered_ but then again it was like 6 months old when i saw it so


----------



## Harlequin

The very idea of this makes me laugh.

And then after I laugh I cry, because I realise it's a serious idea.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

the older members are bringing us down man

anrchy ftw man


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Blastoise said:


> anrchy ftw man


qft

row row fite teh powah


----------



## Zuu

it's just the fact that we've gone through this thing before, it just probably ain't gonna work.

notice that no progress has thus far been made and people are losing interest. it'll get worse.


----------



## PinserPerson

100% agree


----------



## StrongSad

Can I still input my pokemon?

I want to be a weak pokemon that can't even evolve and doesn't even look the slightest bit cool.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I still haven't lost interest, mind you. I'm just doing some... behind the scenes work, so to speak.


----------



## Music Dragon

I want to be BUZZKILL, the annoyingly common Bug Pokémon you encounter everywhere right from the start of the game. Its nature is always Serious and it has the ability Realist Jerk, which causes Bubbles to burst instantly.


----------



## Tarvos

MD wins thread. Game over.


----------

